# What Seniors Think of Gay Sex - Strong Language, NSFW



## SifuPhil

Seniors were asked what their thoughts were on gay sex and gave some interesting - and entertaining - responses.

What I have against this video is that it is intended to make the viewer think this was just any old senior center that they were questioning residents in, but in actuality it was taped at the L.A. Gay & Lesbian Senior Center - hardly a disinterested or anti-gay-sex crowd.  

The power of persuasion. 

*Some strong language* ... *NSFW*


----------



## FishWisher

The L.A. Gay & Lesbian Senior Center? What? 

Am I paying for this deviancy? Is this another tax funded waste? If so, shut it down! 

LALA Land. There's just no explaining what goes on there...


----------



## SifuPhil

Heh ... I was _waiting_ for someone to ask!

*Seniors Program - LA Gay and Lesbian Center*

They're a 501 ( c )(3), so maybe some of your tax dollars are going to them, but on their site it says they would also gratefully accept your donations ...


----------



## That Guy

Far from a senior, but professional basketball player Jason Collins recently announced he is gay and drew the ire of ESPN twit Chris Broussard who ranted that his sins make him not a Christian.  All I can say to that is:  May the baby Jesus shut your mouth and open your mind!  Love who you will and stop trying to tell others who to love.


----------



## MercyL

I think Gays should have the same right to marry as everyone else. If that cannot happen, then state governments should stop issuing marriage licenses, altogether, replacing them with civil union certificates, for *everyone*, leaving marriage to religious institutions.

I don't know why, but folk forget that the we, who are currently 50 and older, witnessed and participated the civil rights movement. Our grandparents and parents generations had more problems with an open society than we do. We fought for the equality we are finally seeing.


----------



## pchinvegas

As long as the sex is between 2 consenting adults who cares? Not I, for sure. They should have the same rights as anyone else.


----------



## WhatInThe

There are seniors out there absolutely bitter that they have gay kids. Not angry or openly against it but utterly bitter and resentful. They are also bitter that any kids in the family haven't had kids or grandkids yet. 4 adult children, not one successful marriage, one gay, at least 2 with severe drug and alcohol problems. They need to look at themselves. They still want to introduce the 20 year partner as a friend of the family, they go out of their way to introduce first. And these same seniors were always pretentious and/or cantankerous alcoholics themselves-frequently can smell alcohol breath by mid day. They still talk down to their kids and younger relatives. They might attend or hold a family function but they treat it like a scheduled shift at work. And yet somehow they "functioned" well enough to avoid money problems. I can't emphasize the words bitter and resentful enough.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## WhatInThe

The "Haters" need to hate the source of THEIR problem & emotional distress and not all the other friends and family. If life or kids didn't turn out the way they wanted so be it. If one has lived a half century I expect much more wisdom and growth and not an attitude displayed by a teenage juvenile delinquent hooligan.


----------



## Jackie22

MercyL said:


> I think Gays should have the same right to marry as everyone else. If that cannot happen, then state governments should stop issuing marriage licenses, altogether, replacing them with civil union certificates, for *everyone*, leaving marriage to religious institutions.
> 
> I don't know why, but folk forget that the we, who are currently 50 and older, witnessed and participated the civil rights movement. Our grandparents and parents generations had more problems with an open society than we do. We fought for the equality we are finally seeing.



I agree with MercyL, on this subject, btw, where is she?  I haven't seen her lately, I miss her wisdom.


----------



## That Guy

Jackie22 said:


> I agree with MercyL, on this subject, btw, where is she?  I haven't seen her lately, I miss her wisdom.



I've been thinking the same thing.  Hope everything is okay.


----------



## Jillaroo

_She hasn't posted since 22/10/13 i do hope she is ok_


----------



## Old Hipster

I loved the guy in the turquoise shirt, he was a hoot! the one who said there was nothing wrong with being a "slut".


----------



## SeaBreeze

Been missing Mercy too, hope all is well with her and her family.


----------



## Davey Jones

Gays are what they are,I really dont give a damn about their lifestyle.
They just need to stop shoving their style down out throats everytime they get a chance in the media.


----------



## Fern

Davey Jones said:


> Gays are what they are,I really dont give a damn about their lifestyle.
> They just need to stop shoving their style down out throats everytime they get a chance in the media.


Amen to that. Sex is about procreation_*, *_it will be a red letter day when a male gives birth.:tickled_pink:


----------



## Rainee

I agree with all Davey says here and my thoughts are to each his own..


----------



## Pappy

Amen to that, Davey.


----------



## Katybug

pchinvegas said:


> As long as the sex is between 2 consenting adults who cares? Not I, for sure. They should have the same rights as anyone else.




Same here.  I'm a live and let live person all the way and their lifestyle doesn't affect me whatsoever.


----------



## Davey Jones

Fern said:


> Amen to that. Sex is about procreation_*, *_it will be a red letter day when a male gives birth.:tickled_pink:



If they stop using the backdoor for sex,anything is possible(g).


----------



## CeeCee

Katybug said:


> Same here.  I'm a live and let live person all the way and their lifestyle doesn't affect me whatsoever.



that is my motto...Live and let live!


----------



## rkunsaw

Fern said:


> Amen to that. Sex is about procreation_*, *_it will be a red letter day when a male gives birth.:tickled_pink:



I agree.


----------



## Jackie22

CeeCee said:


> that is my motto...Live and let live!



......yes, mine too.


----------



## gar

They are perverts and anal sex is disgusting. There would be no World if it wasn't for straight and normal people.
read the Bible " Man shall not lie down with Man " isn't that clear enough !


----------



## CeeCee

But not everyone believes the bible Gary.


----------



## gar

Maybe we should use the Quaran and be Terrorists?
God will never forgive lust in unnatural Forms, deadly Sin for sure.


----------



## CeeCee

What you are saying is again based on believing in the bible.


----------



## CeeCee

And not all people who read the quran are terrorists.

I hate all terrorists but I don't hate all Muslims.


----------



## CeeCee

Also people have a right to their beliefs and there are so many different ones, who is to say which is the right one if there even is such a thing.

plus you also have a right to change your views and beliefs...I have, I was raised catholic, even went to a catholic school for a few years and at this stage in my life I am having trouble believing the bible.


Hugs and I still love ya!


----------



## SifuPhil

gar said:


> Maybe we should use the Quaran and be Terrorists?



I suppose we could always use the Bible and sleep with other men's wives and slay babies? Or how about a rousing old Crusade?


----------



## rkunsaw

Well I don't believe in the bible and I don't believe in gay sex.

But I figure if anyone does believe in either or both of the above it's their problem, not mine.


----------



## CeeCee

I personally would not have gay sex but I really don't care if someone else does.

Tnere are also a lot of perversions in hetero sex, doesn't mean that I will do them either.

Its whatever works for you and of course our partner.

Or you can even have no sex....like me.


----------



## Jambi

Fern said:


> Amen to that. Sex is about procreation_*, *_it will be a red letter day when a male gives birth.:tickled_pink:



So I take it you're Catholic?


----------



## Jambi

gar said:


> Maybe we should use the Quaran and be Terrorists?
> God will never forgive lust in unnatural Forms, deadly Sin for sure.



So you're saying that Jesus's blood doesn't wash away our sin?

If forgiveness is not absolute, it would seem we must still buy indulgences from the Catholic Church.


----------



## RedRibbons

I don't figure I am one to judge what consenting adults do in their bedroom. As far as The Bible says being gay is a sin, that is quite laughable. Isn't that in the Old Testament? Well, if one believes that, one has to believe EVERYTHING in the Old Testament that is called a Sin. Look at ALL of Moses Laws, and then ask yourself have you broken any of them? If yes, then you are a bad, bad, sinner.


----------



## Warrigal

A lot of people refer to the Bible without looking at it in its entirety or at its historical and sociological context.

This Sunday I gave a lesson on Jonah to some tweenies. This book is very short, just four chapters, and it contains some fantastical elements like most stories that are passed on orally for a long time before being codified.

The long and the short of it is that Jonah receives instruction to leave home, travel to Ninevah in Assyria (modern day Iraq) and tell the people there that they have displeased the God of the Israelites. Given that the Assyrians were a mighty military power at the time and later conquered Israel, this was some ask.

So Noah, as we all would in the circumstances, takes off in the opposite direction, heading for Spain. 

What happens next is of no consequence so I'll fast forward - big storm..., sailors panicking..., Jonah draws the short straw..., gets thrown overboard..., gets swallowed by a giant fish..., fish vomits him up three days later (hidden message here) and God tells him once again to preach to the people at Ninevah. So he does. He tells them their city will be destroyed in 40 days (another hidden message) because they are a disgusting bunch of sinners.

But the story has a twist in the tale. The sinners repent and stop doing bad things and after 40 days the city is still standing.

Is Jonah pleased? No way!! He is as mad as Hell. At God for not smiting the sinners.
He gets the sulks and stomps off into the desert where he challenges God to kill him if he's not going to kill the people of Ninevah.
He yells at God. And shakes his fist.

More fantastical happenings concerning a magic tree... and Jonah gets an object lesson from God who reserves the right to forgive whoever He/She wants to and lets Jonah know that it is not up to him to control his Maker.

Now I'm not a serious biblical scholar, nor an ancient historian, but I reckon that for this day and age this is a teaching that we should not  assume to know the mind of God concerning the sins of others. As Jesus pointed out some people can't see the immensity of their own sinfulness but are quick to point out lesser sins in others (Matt 7:3)

People who throw verbal and legal stones at homosexuals had better be without sin themselves. (John 8:7)
For this reason I'll stay silent about the sex lives of others.


----------



## rkunsaw

I don't believe in the bible or other fantasies. I believe in the natural order of things. All animals ( for those unaware, this includes humans) require both sexes to be able to reproduce and keep their species in existence. It is not natural to be attracted to another of the same sex. There is an abnormality in the mind somewhere.

If you want to have sex with them same sex partner, I don't care. Just quit flaunting it and don't try to pretend it's normal. It's not. And don't insist on the rights of marriage or the right to raise children.


----------



## rt3

I think it solves the over population problem. Interesting how society officiates young male and female relationships with proms etc. but don't get to close, but its ok to be a gay boy scout.


----------



## Bettyann

Just reading through some forums and enjoying it. My thoughts on this one: At least half my friends are gay (quite a number of seniors in that group! ) and I don't see it being crammed down anyone's throats... but straight sex in today's movies and even TV shows is so frequent and graphic that it gets irritating and boring since there seems to be no 'romance' to it... Well, thank goodness for Fast Forward, Delete, and Off and On buttons!  Anything beats having 'control' over what we 'can or cannot see'...


----------

